# In process of making move from 7D to 6D



## reaper7534 (Jun 5, 2014)

Since my camera bag was stolen along with my limited supply of EF-S lenses I've decided to make the move to full frame.  Selling the 7D tonight to a friend and along with my insurance claim money will purchases a 6D 24-105mm combo, 5D3 is out of the question.

Went to a camera shop last night and expected the build quality of the 6D to be inferior to the 7D according to some here, but was not the case in my opinion.

The only thing I caught myself missing was the lack of joystick control and more menu navigation on the 6D.  FPS wise,  I ran the 6D through some burst shooting and had no issue with the speed since I don't really do action shots.

The 7D definitely has a place for some people, but not for me.  I think the 6D is much more suitable for me since I do a lot more indoor photography so the
low light capabilities are a big plus for me.

I think since I've had the 7D I've only ever used center point focus, so it's superior focus system was a waste for someone like me.

Next, save up for the 135 L


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 5, 2014)

If your starting over, switch to Nikon 

Only teasing.


Sorry to hear about the theft.


----------



## Lumens (Jun 5, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the theft.  That is really sad, but at least you had some insurance.

I just decided to add a Full Frame to my gear as most my lenses are all EF.  The Canon 6D Kit with 24-105 f4 Lens just arrived.  I plan to keep my 7D for those times when I need the extra reach of a crop sensor and the added FPS and Focus System.  My problem with the 7D is the ISO performance in low light.  I have gotten pretty good at cleaning it up in Post Processing but I just believe I can get MUCH better results with a Full Frame and the reputation for ISO performance of the 6D.

All I have had a chance for so far is a couple shots inside the house,  I plan an excursion Saturday Morning early to see what the 6D can really do.  Looking at reviews and comparisons it should create very high quality images.  I am looking foeward to using it.


----------



## bratkinson (Jun 6, 2014)

When I upgraded from a 60D to a 5D3 18 months ago, my biggest 'surprise' was my 'wider' lens (16-35 f2.8L) became 'too wide' and my 'too long' 135 f2L became 'just right' for a lot more shots. 

Due to the crop sensor on the 60D, the 16-35 was used for most of my shots in tight quarters, as I primarily shoot various church events and some of the rooms get 'cramped'. But once I had the 5D3, the wide end of the 24-105 was sufficient for most of my wider needs. Not surprisingly, the 135 went from 'too long' to 'just right' and my 80-200 went from 'almost never used' to used maybe 25-30% of the time. 

In short, moving from crop sensor to full frame was like getting a whole new set of lenses with different focal lengths rather than a new camera. All I had to do was learn a different set of rules/situations when they should be used. 

There were a significant number of new menus and options to learn, and some, I STILL haven't found a need for.


----------



## goodguy (Jun 6, 2014)

So sorry to hear you got your 7D stolen but you are moving to a whole different ball game.

I am envy, envy, envy!!!

Love the 6D, while I am a Nikon guy and would go for the D610 over the 6D I am still always keeping a little place in my heart for the 6D, it really is a fantastic camera, you are going to have so much fun with it.

Enjoy it and put it for good use


----------



## reaper7534 (Jun 6, 2014)

Pretty excited about it.....my planned lenses and I think this will cover me fir the foreseeable future are

24-105 L included in kit
135 L
100 macro
70-200 L IS f4


----------



## Lumens (Jun 6, 2014)

reaper7534 said:


> Pretty excited about it.....my planned lenses and I think this will cover me fir the foreseeable future are
> 
> 24-105 L included in kit
> 135 L
> ...



I used a EF-S 15-85, 70-200L F4 IS, and 100-400L with my 7D and it was outstanding for what I do.  Now the 6D kit adding the 24-105L replaces the 15-85 walk around I have for the 7D so I believe I will be covered.  The 70-200 F4 IS should produce some remarkable images on the 6D, I hope to get out in the morning to find out.

The only thing I am missing is the macro option, not sure yet if I want to get into that,  I probably should as I enjoy most anything outdoors, which includes some really small stuff.


----------

